# Switching from 922 to GBOX control



## HDorBust (Dec 17, 2005)

I have the following:

DSR-922 "4DTV" Receiver (for dish positioning / control only)
Chaparral CoRotor 2 C/Ku feedhorn with polarizer
Norsat 8515 C-band LNB (15 degrees @ 500 KHz)
Norsat 4506A Ku-band LNB (0.6 dB @ 500 KHz)

If I switch to the GBOX I think I need to convert to LNBFs because there is no way to control the rotator with the GBOX, but I believe the LNBFs have different outputs for the horizontal and vertical polarization, is that correct (or a built in DISEqC switch)?

The FTA receiver is a Pansat 1000HD and has no rotator control. Is there an C/Ku LNBF that will work with the Chaparral CoRotor 2 feedhorn? My assumption is that switching between horizontal & vertical polarization would then be just programming the Pansat with the correct switch position? I could use the 922 to initially set the correct polarization and then not worry about it after that unless it were to need a tweak.

Hopefully I am starting to get a handle on this.

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Hi Dave

Since the Chaparral CoRotor 2 C/Ku feedhorn requires the polarizer to change polarity, you will still need the DSR-922 "4DTV" Receiver for polarity control.


----------

